# Willow Trees



## gummybearpoop (Aug 8, 2009)

I wanted to plant a willow tree and I have heard of people feeding willow leaves to tortoises.

Which is edible Willow Acacia (Acacia salicina) or Desert Willow(Chilopsis linearis)?

Thank you


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 8, 2009)

I used to have a very large weeping willow next to my pond. My aldabran pen is next door to the pond and the willow branches would hang down into their pen. I would see them standing up on tippy toe to grasp the swinging, trailing branches of willow so they could eat them. I believe its called salix babylonica.

Yvonne


----------



## gummybearpoop (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks Yvonne

does anyone know if Willow Acacia (Acacia salicina) or Desert Willow(Chilopsis linearis) are ok for tortoises?


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 13, 2009)

according to http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm 
Willow - Salicaccae family - Ssp. is edible and a good landscape tree. So I would say that any Willow would work. If not eaten by your torts at least will provide shade and is not toxic.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Robyn


----------



## Itort (Aug 13, 2009)

Neither of these plants are true willows (Salix sp.) or remotely related to them. The Willow Acacai is an Australian plant that used by native people as a fish toxin and from what the USDA plant list says about Desert Willow is that it has minimal value as a forage plant.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Aug 13, 2009)

Itort said:


> Neither of these plants are true willows (Salix sp.) or remotely related to them. The Willow Acacai is an Australian plant that used by native people as a fish toxin and from what the USDA plant list says about Desert Willow is that it has minimal value as a forage plant.




Thanks Larry.

I read about the Willow Acacai and it said they are used as fodder, but didn't state much about the nutrional value. 

I plan to plant a Desert Willow anyhow, but not near the tortoise pen. I was wondering if I could feed the leaves to my tortoises.


----------

